# Commencal Bestellung - Komplettbike



## Jedi-Ritter (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Jungs!

Ich habe gestern mein riesen Paket aus Andorra bekommen. (Über bike-mail. order bestellt und es ist ein Supreme DH V3 WC 2013) *freu*

Ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen es auszupacken und ich kann das erst nächstes WE angehen. Nur mal eine Frage vorweg:

Ich habe noch nie zuvor ein Komplettbike gekauft, bis jetzt immer selber geschraubt. In welchem Zustand kommen die?? Die Verpackung ist recht üppig, aber was ist hier bereits montiert? Bremsleitungen hoffentlich schon im Rahmen eingezogen? Bremsen generell montiert? Entlüftet? Gabel montiert?
Ich weiss, dass ich es mir selbst anschauen kann, aber vielleicht verrät mir das jetzt schon jemand;-)?

LG


----------



## UncleCharles (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Vor Jahren hat mein Vater sein neues Rad beim Rose-Versand bestellt (Tourenrad allerdings). Das Rad kam fast komplett montiert, Lenker drehen und fest machen, Pedale anschrauben, VR und HR einsetzen, fertig ist der Lack. Die Teile, die die Verpackung wirklich groß machen sind halt noch nicht ganz dran.
Ob das bei Commencal auch so ist, weiß ich nicht, wäre aber möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free-Rider (19. Oktober 2013)

Mein Meta SX kam vormontiert. 

Heißt: 
- Lenker dran 
-Sattelstütze rein 
-Vorderrad Bremscheibe montieren und einbauen 
-Pedale anschrauben (waren nicht dabei) 
-Hebel und Bremsen einstellen 

Damit wär's eigentlich erledigt, ABER: 

Trettlager und Lenkkopflager pfurztrocken!!! 
Am Lenkkopflager war lediglich bisschen sehr dünnes Öl. 

Also besser nochmal zerlegen, ordentliches Fett rein. 
Dann bist erst mal alle Sorgen los. 


Gruß Franz


----------



## mathis2 (19. Oktober 2013)

Alter pack es aus !!!!!!


----------



## Black_kite (19. Oktober 2013)

Habe auch im Juli ein V3 WC direkt aus Andorra geordert. 
Ich hatte meines komplett zerlegt, entsprechend gefettet 
und konnte gleich den Schaltzug erneuern (Knick und Spliss). 

Hatte eh noch hier und da was zu ändern (Antrieb), so bot sich das gleich mit an. 
Mit der Qualität der Vormontage war ich nicht zufrieden, mit dem Bike aber jedoch SEHR!!!


----------



## frogmatic (21. Oktober 2013)

Free-Rider schrieb:


> Mein Meta SX kam *vormontiert*.



Was wenige wissen:
"vormontiert" bedeutet, dass alle Teile in etwa an ihrem Platz sind.

Schmiermittel, Drehmomente, Funktion usw. Fehlanzeige


----------



## Jedi-Ritter (21. Oktober 2013)

Danke!
Ich habs gestern aufgerissen, weil ich es nicht mehr erwarten konnte und ich kann eure Meinung bestätigen:
Also alles dran bis auf Lenker, Bremshebel und Vorderrad. Vor allem waren die Bremsen bereits entlüftet, was mich gewundert hat. Also alles ziemlich schnell montiert, allerdings: Alles staubtrocken. Also zerlegen werde ich es glaube ich auch müssen, zumindest das Tretlager und Gabel;-(
Ärgerlich war auch, dass die vordere Bremsscheibe und die Schrauben für den direct mount Vorbau gefehlt haben. Naja,  die Freude war aber grösser als dieses Ärgernis. 
Also diese Farbe und die Geometrie ist echt der ober hammer! Ist mein erstes DH Bike und bin hin und weg;-))


----------



## Jedi-Ritter (21. Oktober 2013)

BTW, könnt ihr mir ein gutes Schmierfett empfehlen?
Wie sind denn so diese Formula RO mit den 203mm Scheiben? Hab bis jetzt nicht so viel positives gehört.


----------



## frogmatic (21. Oktober 2013)

Jedi-Ritter schrieb:


> Vor allem waren die Bremsen bereits entlüftet, was mich gewundert hat.



Von Magura weiß ich, dass die die ab Werk in einem streng geheimen Verfahren befüllen (luftfrei).

Wenn der Hersteller die Bremsen mit der richtigen Leitungslänge bestellt, braucht er die OEM Bremsen nur noch anbauen. Das ist kein Hexenwerk 

Sieht gut aus, viel Spaß damit


----------



## Free-Rider (21. Oktober 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Was wenige wissen:
> "vormontiert" bedeutet, dass alle Teile in etwa an ihrem Platz sind.
> 
> Schmiermittel, Drehmomente, Funktion usw. Fehlanzeige



Kannst so nicht pauschal behaupten! 
Kommt immer auf den Hersteller an.


----------



## frogmatic (22. Oktober 2013)

Wenns ein Hersteller besser macht ist das gut - man sollte allerdings seine Erwartungen nicht zu hoch setzen.
"Vormontiert" ist in der Fahrradbranche ein feststehender Begriff mit einer bestimmten Bedeutung. Den habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (22. Oktober 2013)

Jedi-Ritter schrieb:


> Ärgerlich war auch, dass die vordere Bremsscheibe und die Schrauben für den direct mount Vorbau gefehlt haben.


 
Müsste im Zubehör-Pappkarton sein, der beiliegt (Reflektoren etc)...


----------



## Jedi-Ritter (22. Oktober 2013)

Also ich habe die Verpackung komplett durchsucht und nichts gefunden! Da war definitiv nichts mehr drinnen.
Habe aber bereits die schrauben bekommen, sind normale m6 sechskant schrauben vom baumarkt.


----------



## UncleCharles (22. Oktober 2013)

Wahrscheinlich sind die Baumarktschrauben am Ende sogar stabiler als der ganze Weight-Weenie-Alu-Magnesium-Kram der sonst so am Fahrrad ist...


----------



## Jedi-Ritter (22. Oktober 2013)

UncleCharles schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sind die Baumarktschrauben am Ende sogar stabiler als der ganze Weight-Weenie-Alu-Magnesium-Kram der sonst so am Fahrrad ist...



ich hab welche aus Titan


----------



## UncleCharles (22. Oktober 2013)

Warum nicht gleich Carbon? Oder keine Ahnung, ultrahochverdichtetes Vakuum? Das ist alles noch viel leichter!


----------



## Free-Rider (23. Oktober 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Wenns ein Hersteller besser macht ist das gut - man sollte allerdings seine Erwartungen nicht zu hoch setzen.
> "Vormontiert" ist in der Fahrradbranche ein feststehender Begriff mit einer bestimmten Bedeutung. Den habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht.



Schon klar was Du meinst! 
Hatte ja selber lang genug nen Bike-Shop. 
Nur machen halt manche Hersteller mehr draus. 
Hab schon Räder ausgepackt, dann zerlegt und hät's mir sparen können. 

Manche stecken einfach mehr "Liebe" rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jedi-Ritter (23. Oktober 2013)

Na ich hoffe, dass gilt auch für die Firma Commencal! Ich werde auf jeden Fall die NM kontrollieren und den Steuersatz ausbauen und  einfetten. 
Hier einmal die Antwort von Commencal:

Hello,
Thank you for your email.


We  greased the bottom bracket where it took place in the frame and we let  the original grease of the shocks (the one for the protection of the  seal). 
If you want a perfect bike, best way is to clean the seal and put a specific grease on the seal (like judy butter). 


We hope you will enjoy your bike. 


Best regards,
Jérôme.


----------



## Kottenbutter (1. Dezember 2013)

Kleine Frage am Rande: 
Die Internetseite von Commencal ist UK. Bikes werden aber von Frankreich aus verschickt, oder ? Dann dürfte es auch keine Probleme mit dem Zoll geben. Oder musstet ihr/ich was beachten ?


----------



## a_k52 (1. Dezember 2013)

Richtig, Versand erfolgt aus Frankreich.
Daher is auch nix mit Zoll.
Geht auch recht flott, Rahmen vom Meta war bei mir nach 3 Tagen da, das SupremeDH-Komplettrad hat bisschen mehr als eine Woche gebraucht


----------



## Kottenbutter (1. Dezember 2013)

Ok vielen Dank. Weisst du wie das mit Versandkosten ist ?
Und welche Zahlungsmöglichkeiten gibt es ? Ich blick das grad nicht wirklich durch.


----------



## a_k52 (1. Dezember 2013)

Versandkosten waren beim Komplettbike ca. 70â¬ wenn ich mich recht erinnere, beim Rahmen warens 18,-â¬
Wenn du das Bike in den Warenkorb legst dann gibts im Warenkorb das Feld 'Shipment costs estimates', dort Land und PLZ eintragen und dann siehst du die Versandkosten.

Zahlen kannst du entweder per Krditkarte oder Ãberweisung (Wire Transfer). Das Komplettbike hab ich per ÃW bezahlt (die Zahlung geht nach Andorra, daher gings bei mir nicht Ã¼bers Onlinebanking und ich musste zur Bank latschen, hat 15â¬ GebÃ¼hren gekostet und war ein Riesengeschiss weil keiner in der Bank jemals eine manuelle ÃW nach Andorra gemacht hatte.), den Beleg solltest du dann scannen und an Commencal mailen dann wird die Lieferung wohl schon mal vorbereitet und sobald die die Kohle haben geht das Bike raus (ich war Freitag bei der Bank, Mittwoch hatten die das Geld).

Den Rahmen hab ich dann Ã¼ber die Kreditkarte gekauft, dann erfolgt der Versand wohl sofort. Allerdings musst halt schaun ob du bei so 'ner Summe mit der CC nicht an irgendein Limit kommst...(bei mit hat Visa den Online-Shop von Commencal dann auch noch als potentielle Gefahr eingestuft und die Zahlung blockiert...musste erst beim Visa anrufen und bestÃ¤tigen dass das OK ist und meine Karte grad nicht missbraucht wird)


----------



## Kottenbutter (1. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank. Jetzt bin ich nen großes Stückchen weiter. 
Was hälst du persönlich denn vom Supreme DH V3 ?
http://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12488800

Preis ist ja schonmal unschlagbar !....


----------



## a_k52 (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab das 2012er Supreme DH V3 (mit Marzocchi Dämpfer/Gabel statt Fox wie beim 2013er, ansonsten ist die Ausstattung wohl recht identisch), auch in dem matten lime green.
Ich bin absolut zufrieden damit, das einzige was ich geändert hab sind die Bremsen (hab jetzt ne Saint dran, die Formula war so garnicht mein Ding) und der Lenker (fahre lieber mit etwas Rise). Nicht ganz optimal ist m.M. nach die Lackqualität, abkleben von den üblichen Verdächtigen (Unterrohr, Kettenstreben,...) macht definitiv Sinn.

Für den Preis (ich hab heuer im März für das 2012er 2399.- bezahlt) ein absolut geniales und robustes Bike.
Und weil ich so begeistert war hab ich mir im Herbst noch den Meta-Rahmen geholt der mein Nukeproof Mega ablösen wird.


----------



## Kottenbutter (1. Dezember 2013)

Ja von den Formula RX Bremsen halte ich jetzt schon nix. Sollen echt Müll sein.
Da kommt dann ne schöne Hope v2 oder so dran.
Danke für deine kleine Bewertung und Tipps


----------

